# Help needed!



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Heres what's happening.
As you already know, Tacubaya is going to the US in about 3 weeks. He offered to a bike for me too, since he was planning in buying a roof rack. However, he is not buying one now, and his father does not want to take 2 bikes on a trunk rack, therefore there is a possibility he might not be able to bring my bike.
I really dont know anything about roof racks. I dont know if they are easy to take of or if they stay on there for ever or what. My question is: do any of you guys have a roof rack which you could lend to Tacubaya just so he can bring the bikes? I know its a big favour, but I'm just exploring all the possibilities. You know how it feels....I want my bike dammit!  :incazzato:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Heres what's happening.
> As you already know, Tacubaya is going to the US in about 3 weeks. He offered to a bike for me too, since he was planning in buying a roof rack. However, he is not buying one now, and his father does not want to take 2 bikes on a trunk rack, therefore there is a possibility he might not be able to bring my bike.
> I really dont know anything about roof racks. I dont know if they are easy to take of or if they stay on there for ever or what. My question is: do any of you guys have a roof rack which you could lend to Tacubaya just so he can bring the bikes? I know its a big favour, but I'm just exploring all the possibilities. You know how it feels....I want my bike dammit!  :incazzato:


Roof racks are "easily" set and remove (it can be done in 1 hour of your time). The problem here is that different cars use different base plates. It is not like a honda will accept a rack from a VW. If it is only a matter of the riels, well that would be very simple and a matter of 5 minutes.

That been said, you would need a rack from car similar to Tacu´s (or at least that uses the same base plates) OR... you would need to buy the base plates for Tacu´s cars and then use the bars and riels from the loner. Anyways I think that one is kinda difficult. IMHO, Your best shot is to find someone flying there (USA) and offer him to pay the extra luggage fee (somewhere between the 80 and 130 bucks).

or... on the top of my mind.... flip a coin with rzozaya to see which one of you is our guinea pig with the Mercado libre guy and his 90 bucks:thumbsup:  ... j/k, hope you can sort it out.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Astra or Corsa I can help, otherwise... Well, hope you can find a solution!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> ...or... on the top of my mind.... flip a coin with rzozaya to see which one of you is our guinea pig with the Mercado libre guy and his 90 bucks:thumbsup:  ... j/k, hope you can sort it out.


Lol.....
I'm going to try Madaleno method, which is a shop in Lilas. Probably more expensive than the 90 bucks, but probably safer.

Anyway, I'll update if I buy the Banshee Viento frame ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Lol..... a shop in Lilas


WTF is Lilas?
Sorry for my ignorance...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> WTF is Lilas?
> Sorry for my ignorance...


It's Plaza Lilas in Bosque de las Lomas. I think it's where Mada brought his Revelation...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> It's Plaza Lilas in Bosque de las Lomas. I think it's where Mada brought his Revelation...


Why you guys kept the secret for yourselves? :nono: 
Are they fair?
I guess Mada told me something about a flat rate of 30% over the price of the item or something alike.

Am I too far off?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Why you guys kept the secret for yourselves? :nono:
> Are they fair?
> I guess Mada told me something about a flat rate of 30% over the price of the item or something alike.
> 
> Am I too far off?


Nope, pretty much it


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

arivas said:


> Astra or Corsa I can help, otherwise... Well, hope you can find a solution!


Thanks. Unfortunately, it would not fit in Tacubayas car.  Hey, what about a trunk rack? Anyone of you got one of those trunk racks with clamps?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately, it would not fit in Tacubayas car.  Hey, what about a trunk rack? Anyone of you got one of those trunk racks with clamps?


545.. I have one that's nice, but I'm out of the country until july 7th, if you can pick it up latter I can lend it...

Edit: anyway he can also bring a frame? j/k


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hahahahahaha I'm sorry rzozaya but if 2 bikes are a big deal, imagine a third!

I can bring components if anyone needs. 

Oh btw, Marco, this are the stores i'll be visiting for sure:

+ Drop Zone Cycling in San Antonio
+ Blue Bike Lab in Houston
+ Cyclone Cycles in Houston
+ Bike Barn in Houston

I think the pedals you want are Wellgo WAM-D10, which are listed in Pricepoint for $44.98. You could ship them to my hotel or to any of the stores above.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Hahahahahaha I'm sorry rzozaya but if 2 bikes are a big deal, imagine a third!
> 
> I can bring components if anyone needs.
> 
> ...


Hey, do you still want the rack? I can get it ready after july 8th


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Hahahahahaha I'm sorry rzozaya but if 2 bikes are a big deal, imagine a third!
> 
> I can bring components if anyone needs.
> 
> ...


My impression is:

Better products, most interesting store : Drop Zone Cycling:thumbsup: jeezz .243, DMR, Azonic, Surly, Banshee, Brooklin, MC, Redline, Salsa wooowww:eekster: . The drawback: on the expensive side, sounds like a boutique shop. And I doubt they have a huge stock, If you are after an especific bike you´ll probably need to give them a call beforehand.

The other stores look like regular bike shops and probably they handle a larger stock. I am sure you´ll find something there at competitive prices. And by regular, i don´t mean bad, just mass marketed bikes (nothing wrong with that, I have two of them :

Good luck on the hunt!!! You most be pretty excited by now

When are you traveling? I might ask you for some dangerboys levers


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ritopc said:


> My impression is:
> 
> Better products, most interesting store : Drop Zone Cycling:thumbsup: jeezz .243, DMR, Azonic, Surly, Banshee, Brooklin, MC, Redline, Salsa wooowww:eekster: . The drawback: on the expensive side, sounds like a boutique shop. And I doubt they have a huge stock, If you are after an especific bike you´ll probably need to give them a call beforehand.
> 
> ...


Rzozaya: Yes please, I would still want the rack 

Ritopc: I'm going on 3 weeks aprox. Sunday 16 or Sunday 23.

I'm buying on Drop Zone Cycling just the FF helmet and maybe some protection (I have already asked the owner to save me some Azonics, Fox and Giros)

In Blue Bike Lab I have asked the owner to save me a Ironhorse Yakuza Chimpira 17".

The other stores I'll visit are just to see If I find a better deal or something nice to buy.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Ironhorse Yakuza Chimpira 17".


Great choice!!!

Your hands must be sweating bullets for riding the thing.

You really deserve a good bike :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Great choice!!!
> 
> Your hands must be sweating bullets for riding the thing.
> 
> You really deserve a good bike :thumbsup:


Thanks Warp.

Its been confirmed that I'll be going Sunday 23...  bummer I wanted to race that day with the Chimpira on Amanzalocos....

Damn it, one month more.......


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Thanks Warp.
> 
> Its been confirmed that I'll be going Sunday 23...  bummer I wanted to race that day with the Chimpira on Amanzalocos....
> 
> Damn it, one month more.......


Is it the 2005 or a 2006?

The specs look better on the '05... and you may be getting it for cheaper.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Ritopc: I'm going on 3 weeks aprox. Sunday 16 or Sunday 23.
> .


Great i´ll let you know



tacubaya said:


> I'm buying on Drop Zone Cycling just the FF helmet and maybe some protection (I have already asked the owner to save me some Azonics, Fox and Giros).


For protection, get some Race Face´s (AKA Roach), they are just great, I have tryied out 661´s, Fox´s, and MEC´s (canadian outdoor equipment´s supplier) and the Roach are way better in terms of comfortability.

For the FF helmet, I would go either Azonic or Bell, best bang for the buck.



tacubaya said:


> In Blue Bike Lab I have asked the owner to save me a Ironhorse Yakuza Chimpira 17".


As Warp said, excellent chioce!!!! wouldn´t a 15" a better choice. For my height a 17" is as larger as I would go. Maybe you´d be better off with a smaller frame if you intent to do some FR and DJ. Give it a thought, or better yet, try both sizes


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Well the 2005 and 2006 are almost the same except the 2005 has a 120mm suntour fork and hayes mx2 brakes while 2006 has a spinner ammo 2 150mm and tekro IO (yuck). I'll try both of them out as well as the 15" version.

I wish I had enough for the Bakuto  

On december I'll toss a Pike or Z1 and in about a year i'll buy a new frame. I have in mind a Evil Imperial or Kona Stinky i'll see as the year goes by, too much time left!

If I work like a ***** (as they say here, no pun intended) I could get a Versus Trigger, but its more like a dream.....


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> If I work like a ***** (as they say here, no pun intended) I could get a Versus Trigger, but its more like a dream.....


what about the Blitz?, it is very well regarded.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

~200 bucks less, still a dream


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

ritopc said:


> When are you traveling? I might ask you for some dangerboys levers


I'm going to miami and well I am totally free to bring you whatever you like, I will probably bring a bike, not very likely though, so even I might be free to bring a frame too.
I'll be back here by startings of august, and i will leave on sunday, so if you need something I could bring it to you (this goes to everyone).
salu2


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

mtbgiovanny said:


> I'm going to miami and well I am totally free to bring you whatever you like, I will probably bring a bike, not very likely though, so even I might be free to bring a frame too.
> I'll be back here by startings of august, and i will leave on sunday, so if you need something I could bring it to you (this goes to everyone).
> salu2


Thanks for the offering dude! I'll let you know if I need anything.

I have never been in Miami, but sounds like a nice place to spend the summer. Enjoy your trip.:band: :cornut:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Thanks for the offering dude! I'll let you know if I need anything.
> 
> I have never been in Miami, but sounds like a nice place to spend the summer. Enjoy your trip.:band: :cornut:


Miami's great man.... I don't know the mtb scene there, but it has nice places to go. Pretty girls, too  yeah!:thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

So Tacubaya, has your father agreed to bring two bikes? I hope so. :eekster: 
Oh BTW, I need some advice to which bike to buy (if Tacubaya is able to bring it)
1. A guy at Pinkbike offered me a 2005 P1 with a DJ3 for $600
2.In drop zone cycling they sell Jamis Komodo bikes for around $600
3. I could buy a really nice frame like an Identity DR. Jekyll for around $500 or another frame like a Steelhead or a Rumble
4. A Yakuza like Tacubayas
What do you suggest?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> So Tacubaya, has your father agreed to bring two bikes? I hope so. :eekster:
> Oh BTW, I need some advice to which bike to buy (if Tacubaya is able to bring it)
> 1. A guy at Pinkbike offered me a 2005 P1 with a DJ3 for $600
> 2.In drop zone cycling they sell Jamis Komodo bikes for around $600
> ...


By painful experiences... try as much as you can not to buy a bike from someone you don't know or a bike you haven't seen or know how's been ridden.

Pinkbike guys are primarly huckers and those bikes may have a fair bit of abuse even if it doesn't show.

Tacu's Yakuza is a great choice. You can transplant components off the Giant or sell it off to finance a nice fork or other upgrades.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> By painful experiences... try as much as you can not to buy a bike from someone you don't know or a bike you haven't seen or know how's been ridden.
> 
> Pinkbike guys are primarly huckers and those bikes may have a fair bit of abuse even if it doesn't show.
> 
> Tacu's Yakuza is a great choice. You can transplant components off the Giant or sell it off to finance a nice fork or other upgrades.


Yup, stay away for used bikes, at least on hardcore type bikes.

IMHO the Komodo is also nice choice, i like the frame and looks pretty burly for me. You can then replace the fork for something better. The Komodo 2.0 has nice specs, except from the fork.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> So Tacubaya, has your father agreed to bring two bikes? I hope so. :eekster:
> Oh BTW, I need some advice to which bike to buy (if Tacubaya is able to bring it)
> 1. A guy at Pinkbike offered me a 2005 P1 with a DJ3 for $600
> 2.In drop zone cycling they sell Jamis Komodo bikes for around $600
> ...


+ Maybe in DZC they have 2005 Jamis' or some in clearance? 
+ IMHO Rumble sucks.
+ Frame idea... well... let it be your last resource
+ Yakuza... If I bring two new Yakuzas down the border someone WILL notice jajaja (If I bring two new bikes and 4 people are going in the car do we need to may anything?) Good option maybe because I can ask for a discount at the store


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> + Yakuza... If I bring two new Yakuzas down the border someone WILL notice jajaja (If I bring two new bikes and 4 people are going in the car do we need to may anything?) Good option maybe because I can ask for a discount at the store


Put some dirt on the wheels and smuggle four bikes!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: you won´t have any issue, don´t sweat it


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I just saw the Jamis Komodo FX 2.0 from 2005 and IT IS SWEEEEET.... I'll see if drop zone cycles has it.....

Damn 23 days left.... too much time!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Ohh I hadnt considered the Jamis, but it looks pretty good. I like the frame a lot. What do you guys think is better, a Komodo or a Yakuza? I really wanted to buy a used bike, since you can get a lot more bang for the buck, but you are right, it is more fuss, specially if you live in a different country...
Although, a P1 with a DJ3 for $600 is very tempting ...:skep:


----------

